# Fat burners



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze---90-caps-5672-p.asp

im thinking about giving this product a try, anyone tried it? x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Its got the following stuff in it:

1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium Stem)

Caffeine Anhydrous

Green Tea (98% Polyphenols)

Whilst Green Tea can have thermogenic effects and caffeine is a well known stim, the bad boy in that mix is the 1,3-Dimethylamylamine - sometimes called Geranamine. This is an analog for epinephrine, and works in a similar way to Ephedrine in that it stimulates the alpha receptors in your cells, and blocks the action of norepinephrine, allowing you to basically get more out of the natural adrenaline coursing through your body.  so you will get a buzz, and you will burn more cals... bingo.

The alpha receptors will downregulate with continued use, so cycle 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off...

However also has similar sides to Ephedrine, which includes the anxiety issues if you are prone.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Its got the following stuff in it:
> 
> 1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium Stem)
> 
> ...


so it will have all sides like eph

i mean on the heart and all that?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> so it will have all sides like eph
> 
> i mean on the heart and all that?


Yes it will mate. Almost identical as far as sides go. If you are looking with one with fewer sides, then my latest 'test case' Alpha-T2, seems to have great fat burning potential and much fewer sides in fact rather than increasing heart rate and blood pressure, it may actually help reduce it. The key ingredient they contain is rauwolscine, which is sometimes called alpha-Yohimbine. Not a lot of supps carry this right now, but it looks to be a better choice all around than Yohimbine, or similar fat burners.

I am taking this right now, and have a lovely glowing feeling, but no jitters or heart rate / blood pressure increase.

If you want more science I can provide! 

Cheesr

Diggy


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks diggy, is it legal?


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Google T6 fat burners man.. great stuff!


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Yes it will mate. Almost identical as far as sides go. If you are looking with one with fewer sides, then my latest 'test case' Alpha-T2, seems to have great fat burning potential and much fewer sides in fact rather than increasing heart rate and blood pressure, it may actually help reduce it. The key ingredient they contain is rauwolscine, which is sometimes called alpha-Yohimbine. Not a lot of supps carry this right now, but it looks to be a better choice all around than Yohimbine, or similar fat burners.
> 
> I am taking this right now, and have a lovely glowing feeling, but no jitters or heart rate / blood pressure increase.


Just started with Clen, will see how this goes then may look in to Alpha-T2 if not happy with Clen.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> thanks diggy, is it legal?


Yes it is. you can get it from several places on the www, I posted up some links earlier, here they are to make it easier

On Predator Nutrition (have used these guys - very good)

Alpha-T2: http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-alpha-t2-90-caps.cfm

On fleabay:

Alpha-T2: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Alpha-T2&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I think Rauwolscine also comes in oxyElite as well, but not tried that one.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ToneLeigh said:


> Just started with Clen, will see how this goes then may look in to Alpha-T2 if not happy with Clen.


You can actually use them together, or cycle them. Clen works on the Beta receptors in the cells, and rauwolscine works on the alpha receptors, so they work in different ways. Alternatively if you dont want a break in the fat burning, then run your clen as you would normally 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, and then use Alpha-T2 on the other 2 weeks to keep the furnace burning.

It is also found in OxyElite Pro, however this also contains Gerenamine (Geranium extract) which does have the anxiety sides, and can affect blood pressure and heart rate as well.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

you should be more than happy with clen mate if your diet is spot on i find it works really well just the jitteryness i am not a fan off but it wears down when i get used to the stim


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> You can actually use them together, or cycle them. Clen works on the Beta receptors in the cells, and rauwolscine works on the alpha receptors, so they work in different ways. Alternatively if you dont want a break in the fat burning, then run your clen as you would normally 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, and then use Alpha-T2 on the other 2 weeks to keep the furnace burning.
> 
> It is also found in OxyElite Pro, however this also contains Gerenamine (Geranium extract) which does have the anxiety sides, and can affect blood pressure and heart rate as well.
> 
> ...


Cheers fella! :thumbup1:


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> you should be more than happy with clen mate if your diet is spot on i find it works really well just the jitteryness i am not a fan off but it wears down when i get used to the stim


Not had any jitteryness mate, but its only my second day... Just hot flushes..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> you should be more than happy with clen mate if your diet is spot on i find it works really well just the jitteryness i am not a fan off but it wears down when i get used to the stim


The reduction in jitters might also be due to Beta down-regulation in the cells, it depends what dose you are running, and how quickly your body starts reacting to it and de-sensitising the beta receptors.

But must agree clen is one of the most effective fat burners, it is also in a ROHM labs product called thermo-lipid along with some other fat burning goodies.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Yes it will mate. Almost identical as far as sides go. If you are looking with one with fewer sides, then my latest 'test case' Alpha-T2, seems to have great fat burning potential and much fewer sides in fact rather than increasing heart rate and blood pressure, it may actually help reduce it. The key ingredient they contain is rauwolscine, which is sometimes called alpha-Yohimbine. Not a lot of supps carry this right now, but it looks to be a better choice all around than Yohimbine, or similar fat burners.
> 
> I am taking this right now, and have a lovely glowing feeling, but no jitters or heart rate / blood pressure increase.
> 
> ...


Go on then Dig???

Never heard of t6 neither???


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Go on then Dig???
> 
> Never heard of t6 neither???


T6 is another proprietary blend of Caffiene, Capsicum Extract, N-Methyltyramine, Cranesbill Extract,Cocoa Extract and Acai Extract

The bad boys are again Synepherine - this time disguised as N-Methyltyramine - and Cranesbill. Cranesbill is a member of the Geranium family, and so is Geranamine as discussed above. I couldn't find weight details for the compounds, but I would guess that this and theblaze product have a similar profile.

OK a bit more science, on some of the stuff I have spoken about above! :lol:

Ephedrine, Synephrine, Genamine are indirect acting amines which blocks the action of Norepinephrine Transport (NET) in the nervous system. NET is responsible for clearing Noradrenaline and Adrenaline from the surface of cells. So in a nutshell taking Ephedrine stops NET and increases the action of Noradrenaline on the alpha receptors. Buzz

People often want to compare ephedrine to Clenbuterol. This is fine as long as you realize that they act in different ways. Clenbuterol is a specific beta-2 adrenergic agonist. As such, Clenbuterol interacts directly with beta-2 receptors on muscle and fat tissue. Ephedrine, on the other hand, is not a direct beta-2 agonist. In fact, ephedrine is a poor ligand for the beta-2 receptor. Instead, ephedrine stimulates the release of noradrenaline from sympathetic nerve terminals. The noradrenaline then goes on to interact with muscle and fat cells as a nonspecific adrenergic agonist. This simply means that noradrenaline activates beta-2 receptors, but also other beta-receptors as well as alpha-receptors. So to compare ephedrine and Clenbuterol you must take into account their differences.

Yohimbine blocks the pre- and post-synaptic alpha-2 adrenoceptors, this prevents the release of Norepinephrine from cells. Norepinepherine stimulates both the alpha and beta receptors in a cell. Stimulation of the beta adrenoceptors causes the breakdown of fat, whilst stimulating the alpha-2 adrenoceptors prevents this breakdown of fats. Yohimbine blocks the alpha feedback mechanism, thus increasing norepinephrine and fat breakdown.

These paragraphs were lifted from two articles I wrote:

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

If you are interested give them a read - there is a lot more info in them, on both these fat burners, dosing times, doses and commercial products that are out there.

Hope this helps!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze---90-caps-5672-p.asp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very good reviews on our facebook page (e.g. see below for a couple examples). We're also giving away free samples with *any* order you make on site - just enter the code *BLAZEME* at checkout.....and we'll add in a sample free to your order, even if you're ordering just another sample


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

got my free sample to try out one of the days, also free sample of spirodex which i am going to take in a minute as it looks an interesting compound in itself


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> Very, very good reviews on our facebook page (e.g. see below for a couple examples). We're also giving away free samples with *any* order you make on site - just enter the code *BLAZEME* at checkout.....and we'll add in a sample free to your order, even if you're ordering just another sample


Great deal again BBW. This product I'm sure will do its job very effectively.

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Am on day 4 of using Clen and want to know what i should be feeling? Im getting a light head sensation but no jitters...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ToneLeigh said:


> Am on day 4 of using Clen and want to know what i should be feeling? Im getting a light head sensation but no jitters...


Should feel like everythings jittery and you should have a few píss stains on your shoes 

Lol what dose you taking?


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Should feel like everythings jittery and you should have a few píss stains on your shoes
> 
> Lol what dose you taking?


120mg pd


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ToneLeigh said:


> 120mg pd


Should be dead at 120mg lol

I take it you mean 120mcg, what lab/brand you using? How much do you weigh? 120mcg has me hot and shaking like a leaf lol


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Should be dead at 120mg lol
> 
> I take it you mean 120mcg, what lab/brand you using? How much do you weigh? 120mcg has me hot and shaking like a leaf lol


sorry mate! ha...

Yabang... 87kg...


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

ToneLeigh said:


> Am on day 4 of using Clen and want to know what i should be feeling? Im getting a light head sensation but no jitters...


you should notice that your resting heart rate is about 20 beats more than usual.. and hands feeling shakey.. dont stay on max dose for too long.


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> you should notice that your resting heart rate is about 20 beats more than usual.. and hands feeling shakey.. dont stay on max dose for too long.


Have not noticed the beat rates and im not getting shakey hands... How long for max use and what should i use after?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

ToneLeigh said:


> Have not noticed the beat rates and im not getting shakey hands... How long for max use and what should i use after?


2 weeks on / 2 weeks off

1st week (1st time taking) : 20 / 20 / 40 / 40 / 60 / 80 / 80

week 2: 80 / 100 / 100 / 120 / 120 / 120 / 120

2 weeks off.. start again where you left off 120....


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

"If you've got a weak constitution or are afraid of taking something designed to give you serious results, this isn't for you."

LOL! Brilliant selling tactic!


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off
> 
> 1st week (1st time taking) : 20 / 20 / 40 / 40 / 60 / 80 / 80
> 
> ...


Thanks fella! Started at the high end of the scale.. Doh!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

ToneLeigh said:


> Thanks fella! Started at the high end of the scale.. Doh!


No worries. It's more to do with how well you can tolerate (the shakes) starting low and building up eases you in.. (if your not feeling it just go up to the next level gradually until you can) taking 120 straight off would have most people shaking like a leaf.. as C.HILL said earlier. This was just a guide.. to help give you an idea.

You should be feeling it though.


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> No worries. It's more to do with how well you can tolerate (the shakes) starting low and building up eases you in.. (if your not feeling it just go up to the next level gradually until you can) taking 120 straight off would have most people shaking like a leaf.. as C.HILL said earlier. This was just a guide.. to help give you an idea.
> 
> You should be feeling it though.


Thats what i thought, hence the questions about it but i know people react differently....

Ive had alot worst things down my neck in my time... :whistling:


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off
> 
> 1st week (1st time taking) : 20 / 20 / 40 / 40 / 60 / 80 / 80
> 
> ...


Is the amounts in one go or at set times?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Great deal again BBW. This product I'm sure will do its job very effectively.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


We try our best lol  Glad to be of service.



Fatstuff said:


> got my free sample to try out one of the days, also free sample of spirodex which i am going to take in a minute as it looks an interesting compound in itself


Spirodex is pretty interesting, tried the little 7 day tub a while back myself and it's a nice fat burner to start the day with. Blaze is just crazy strong....if you liked the old Diamond Labs ECA's, or OxyElite, you'll love that. Tell us how you get on when you've had the chance to try both


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JHEEEZ this stuffs strong!!! Not getting much sleep on them tho :/


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

What fat burners have you tried before mate? How does Blaze compare on a per-cap basis?


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

Apart from diet...which has to be high in quality protein,..and very little carbs,..and of course the good fats need to be there,...the fat burner my wife uses,..is THE VIRUS from Team Biohazard.Its worked for her and we all know that a happy wife is a happy husband!...lol...so we stick with what works,...as for me,...when required i use it,..along with a high protein diet and little to no carbs cycled.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Apart from diet...which has to be high in quality protein,..and very little carbs,..and of course the good fats need to be there,...the fat burner my wife uses,..is THE VIRUS from Team Biohazard.Its worked for her and we all know that a happy wife is a happy husband!...lol...so we stick with what works,...as for me,...when required i use it,..along with a high protein diet and little to no carbs cycled.


Connected to team biohazard by any chance?lol x


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

No,....why you say that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Braveheart 1972 said:


> Apart from diet...which has to be high in quality protein,..and very little carbs,..and of course the good fats need to be there,...the fat burner my wife uses,..is THE VIRUS from Team Biohazard.Its worked for her and we all know that a happy wife is a happy husband!...lol...so we stick with what works,...as for me,...when required i use it,..along with a high protein diet and little to no carbs cycled.


What is in the virus? What other fat burners has she tried?


----------



## Braveheart 1972 (Nov 12, 2011)

My wife has thyroid problems,..even tho she gets medication for that to "normalise" it,.....it seems that the aforementioned(as i am not allowed to mention the companys name no more...by the establishment......make of that what you will!...)is the only thing that gets the weight off her.

Obviously she could take more meds,..ie thyroid hormones from her prescription,....but with nlood tests etc thats a no,..so she does what she is told,..takes her med,..takes the virus and watches her diet and hey presto.


----------

